# Help. Coloring over highlights and lowlights



## TeresaJ (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I need your help. At the ripe age of 43, my sister talked me into getting lowlights and highlights. I love it but the roots are beginning to show and it has only been 5 weeks.

I have always used Natural Instincts in Sahara which is the lightest blonde shade they make. Can I use this product on my roots to even out the roots and hair or will it turn the highlights and lowlights a funky color.

I think I want to return to my low maintenance routine of just using the semi=permanent becuase I don't like roots showing. I only used it about every 3 to 4 months so my hair stayed in pretty good shape.

Please help in letting me know of your experience. Can I use a semi-permanent to color the roots or will it change the color of the highlights. I am scared to do it without asking someone.

Thanks in advance.

Teresa


----------



## speedy (Jan 5, 2008)

I go to a hairdresser, so I'm not an expert, but he uses a semi permanent colour over my roots and streaks, and it works fine. I get the streaks done every 4 visits, and the other visits he just does the roots.

Does Natural Instincts have a customer care line that you can call to ask advice?


----------



## KellyB (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm your age. my daughter is in cosmetology school. I let her do low and hilights on me. I wanted my hair back for the same reason. I do not like to maintain the roots. I used a store bought one and while it did get my untouched hair back to normal, I could still see the hi and lowlights. They were much darker but still noticeable and I didn't want them anymore. I ended up going to a pro to fix it.


----------



## mrkitty (Jan 5, 2008)

What colour are you naturally? You need to know this so you can choose a suitable semi to go over the top to try to blend in more. To get rid of the yellow brassy colour, I recommend getting your hands on an ash toner. Anything with a .11 in the colour will get rid of yellow and brassiness. Avoid anything with red in it as you will turn ginger/orange.


----------



## TeresaJ (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I am naturally a light blonde. I have used Natural Instinct for years and it just evened up the roots to the ends. So that is pretty much the best color for me. I was just concerned that the color would adversly affect the lowlights and highlights since it is a permanent color on them. I have never been ash blonde. I am more neutral leaning toward golden.

I won't mind seeing the highlights and lowlights because I do like them. I just want the roots to be lighter and match with the rest of the hair. So it sounds like I could use the semi-permanant on the roots and it would be ok. Is that what I am hearing.

I just don't like the maintenance I suppose. It might be different if my hair did not grow so fast.


----------



## TeresaJ (Jan 7, 2008)

Just wanted to give an update. I put the Natural Instincts on my hair last night. I don't have pink hair. YEAH!!!. It turned out fine. I went by the book on the directions because I was a little worried so I only left on for 10 minutes. So it only lightenend a little bit but enought to make it a few more weeks. At least I know I can do it safely withough turning the other a funky color.

Thanks Everyone.


----------

